# Verbinden Aus- Eingang etc.



## Kira2000 (27 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit CoDeSys 2.3 und komme einfach nicht weiter. Die SuFu hat nichts ergeben.
Ich habe den Funktionsblock FB_Klick (Einfach-Doppelklick aus der WAGO Gebäude allgemein Lib) und ein nachfolgendes RS-Glied zum Ansteuern eines Ausganges eingesetzt. 
Bei Doppelklick zieht das Relais an. Das funtioniert auch soweit. Jetzt wollte ich den Ausgang Einfach-klick als Reset nutzen aber ich bekomme mit dem Editor keine Verbindung zwischen Ausgang Einfachklick und Reset des RS-Gliedes zum Abfallen des Relais. Mache ich da einen Denkfehler (den CoDeSys bemerkt) oder ist das eine Fehlbedienung des Editors. Das markieren des Ausgangs und ziehen zum Eingang des RS-Gliedes funktioniert nicht!!??


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Dezember 2010)

Im Editor können die Verbindungen nicht unbegrenzt gezogen werden. Evtl. brauchst Du einen Hilfsmerker zwischendurch. Screenshot?


----------



## BerndAllgäu (27 Dezember 2010)

benutz doch ST!? - dann hast solche sorgen nicht... dann hast andere... *g* sorry


----------



## Kira2000 (27 Dezember 2010)

Es gibt in diesem Projekt nur diese beiden Bausteine. Ich denke, ich mache einen typischen Anfängerfehler, welcher für die Cracks einfach nur trivial ist, sodass niemand daran denkt. Gibt es soetwas wie input/edit Mode oder so etwas?

Gruss
kira2000


----------



## BerndAllgäu (27 Dezember 2010)

lass mir doch mal das projekt zukommen... du hast recht kann nur ne kleinigkeit sein...

lg Bernd


----------



## BerndAllgäu (28 Dezember 2010)

habs dir geschickt... wenn du mehrere boolsche ausgänge einer FB instanz benutzen möchtest dann mußt du dies in einem Neuen Netzwerk tun.

z.B. für dein FlipFlop (im neuen Netzwerk) als eingang mimmst du dann: Inst01_FB_Kllick.xDoppel

Habs dir ja geschick - ich dachte ich schreibs mal für den Rest hier...

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Kira2000 (28 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Danke, so gehts. Wo kann ich dieses denn nachlesen? Wie spreche ich aber die Resets an, um das Relais wieder abfallen zu lassen?


----------



## BerndAllgäu (28 Dezember 2010)

in der Hilfe hab ichs auch nicht gefunden... aber mit eingängen kannst du genause verfahren (Netzwerk davor: Operation --- Inst01_FB_Kllick.bReset ) 

aber lies dich mal in ST ein - da kannst du meiner meinung nach etwas übersichtlicher arbeiten...


----------

